# What kind of CDL license does one need to work in the tree biz?



## CarsonMoss (Mar 9, 2016)

Correct me if im wrong but did not see a direct thread on this?

I'm here in Nashville looking to get on with a tree company, got a good base knowledge of roping techniques, climbing, knots, cutting, chainsaw maintenance, felling, and pruning. However, I do not have a CDL license and this seems to be the big deal breaker with getting on with these companies...

Well I've rode motorcycles all my life so driving manual isnt completely foreign to me, and my dad drove tractor trailors for 20 yrs so hopefully he can help teach. My question is which endorsement: A,B, or C?
Whats the difference? I went in for an interview and the lady said she thought a class C? I thought those were for tractor trailers? So from the horses mouth, what kind of license would you need for a bucket and chipper?

Thanks!


----------



## crotchclimber (Mar 9, 2016)

Usually class B. Class A if the chipper weighs more than 10000lbs., which would be rare. Class C (your normal license) is fine for companies running trucks under 26000lbs. Bucket trucks are Class B. Some company's trucks have air brakes, which is an endorsement. The company I work for doesn't expect you to have a CDL as a new hire and will pay for us to get it and give $1 per hour more if we have a CDL. Only our bucket truck requires it.


----------



## capetrees (Mar 9, 2016)

Class B is for any vehicle with a gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) of 26,001 lb and above. That means the truck can carry a load of more than 26,001 lbs, truck weight and load combined. A class A is needed for trailer and truck combo.

https://www.tn.gov/safety/topic/cdlalt


----------



## gorman (Mar 9, 2016)

As a business owner, do yourself a favor and start trying to get your class b. Your pay grade will be bumped in any field and even if you suck at everything else they may keep you on just because you can show up and drive a truck. For what it's worth.


----------



## CarsonMoss (Mar 9, 2016)

So then its fair to say that Class B pretty much covers all the big stuff you would drive in a Tree business.

IF you have a class B you can also drive vehicles w/ trailers that would be in the class A catg. Class A cannot drive Class B stuff though. And class C seems like it doesnt have much place for this kindve work.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 9, 2016)

CarsonMoss said:


> So then its fair to say that Class B pretty much covers all the big stuff you would drive in a Tree business.
> 
> IF you have a class B you can also drive vehicles w/ trailers that would be in the class A catg. Class A cannot drive Class B stuff though. And class C seems like it doesnt have much place for this kindve work.



No, class B would be a trailer under 10,000lbs gvwr if you tow something. Like a dumptruck towing a small mini excavator.

Class A is semi truck plus class b so can drive most everything. Still need endorsements for air brakes, tanker, doubles and hazmat.


----------



## capetrees (Mar 10, 2016)

Speaking from MA, class C is for shuttle busses and shuttle vans containing over a certain number of people. Class D is a car drivers license, class B is for trucks with GVWR over 26,000 lbs and Class A is required for any combination of vehicles ( a trailer is a vehicle) with a combined GVWR over 26,000 lbs provided the trailer has a GVWR over 10,000 lbs.
For instance, a non cdl chip truck, GVWR under 26,001 lbs, can be driven by a class D license. It can also be driven with a class D if the trailer it's towing has a GVWR of 10,000 or less. If the trucks GVWR is over 26,000 lbs, you need a class B and can still drag the trailer with the B. If the trailer is over 10,000 lbs GVWR and the truck is over 26,000 GVWR, then you need a class A. Some states allow for a Non cdl truck to tow a trailer over 10,000 lbs with a special license. (I think a class A/57?) Check your states regs. Cdl is nationwide but different states have different rules.

Bottom line for you?

Class D gets you into the drivers seat of a non cdl truck.
Class B gets you into a truck with a GVWR over 26,000

Class b seems like it would cover you for tree work. Ask the boss.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 10, 2016)

It's same cost to get an A or B so makes sense to just get the A and not limit yourself.


----------



## treebilly (Mar 10, 2016)

It all cost the same. Go for the A and if you can either rent a truck or borrow one, add the air brake endorsement. The class A makes you more valuable. The company I work for has me and one other guy with an A and we are always busy moving equipment around for the other crews


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 10, 2016)

CarsonMoss said:


> So then its fair to say that Class B pretty much covers all the big stuff you would drive in a Tree business.
> 
> IF you have a class B you can also drive vehicles w/ trailers that would be in the class A catg. Class A cannot drive Class B stuff though. And class C seems like it doesnt have much place for this kindve work.



In California, a class 'C' can drive anything under 26,000, (Ford F-650 with a 15" Morbark chipper being towed).
Class 'B' is the best because of the weight. 
Our class 'A' are big rigs with roll-off's .
Jeff


----------



## squad143 (Mar 12, 2016)

Different States seem to have different alphabetical designation for their vehicle classification.
Here is the CDL manual for Tennessee: http://www.tn.gov/assets/entities/safety/attachments/CDLManual.pdf
(I do not have time to look through the 160 pages to see what the classification you'd need in Tennessee)

Where I live, It would be beneficial to have what our DMV calls a Class D license, when applying.
Our class D licence allows you to drive a motor vehicle exceeding 24,000 lbs gross weight or registered gross weight, or any combination of motor vehicle exceeding a total gross weight or registered gross weight of 24,000 lbs and towed vehicle not exceeding a total gross weight of 10,000 lbs.
Having an air brake endorsement and the ability to drive a manual transmission would also boost your resume with some companies.

Just having the license will get you noticed. The ability to drive well, safely and take care of the equipment will get you the job, especially if you can properly back up a trailer/ chipper.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lajzer (Mar 16, 2016)

Just go get your class A that way whatever they have or need you to drive you can hop in and and go but don't forget to do your walk around first lol good luck


----------



## backhoelover (Mar 16, 2016)

if you go up there with a dump truck and a trailer that can carry for then 10,000 you will get a class a with a restriction 8


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 16, 2016)

Practice that 'walk around',,,seriously
Jeff


----------



## backhoelover (Mar 17, 2016)

Called pre trip you can get a paper from Dmv that covers the pre trip


----------



## Chris lock (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey guys want to get my ISAcert anyone have a site I can go to that gives you the knowledge you need to pass the test TKS


----------



## Oldmaple (Mar 18, 2016)

ISA Certification study guide


----------



## CarsonMoss (Mar 24, 2016)

ALright Alright, I see whats going on here. They both have their place depending on the company, but you cant go wrong with either.
Class B makes sense because you can drive the bucket or other big vehicles such as dump truck. But you can also pull a chipper or some other equipment with your class B, so long as its under 10,000 lbs (Which seems to be normal according to what everyones saying here). Class A however would be for a truck thats hauling timber on a trailer or some sort of trailer carrying heavy equipment. I would say If you had a class A getting the class B would be easy. This is what i've gathered so far.


----------



## capetrees (Mar 24, 2016)

CarsonMoss said:


> ALright Alright, I see whats going on here. They both have their place depending on the company, but you cant go wrong with either.
> Class B makes sense because you can drive the bucket or other big vehicles such as dump truck. But you can also pull a chipper or some other equipment with your class B, so long as its under 10,000 lbs (Which seems to be normal according to what everyones saying here). Class A however would be for a truck thats hauling timber on a trailer or some sort of trailer carrying heavy equipment. I would say If you had a class A getting the class B would be easy. This is what i've gathered so far.



If you have a class A it supersedes a class B. No need to obtain both. Other than that, you're correct on the rest of your post.


----------

